# 4300 Class at Da'Birds?



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh my! Look at the names signed up already. 





Alan Behler,​Andrew DiGirolamo, Andy McClellan , Bill Sell, Bob Mears, Bud Johnson, ​​Chuck Flanagan III, Chuck Kleinhagen, Corey Heft, Danny Bartholomew, Dave Irrgang, ​​David Butts, Dustin Malicoat, Dusty Dean, Dusty Kemp, Eric Thomas, Ernie Bucci, ​​Frank Ulbrik, Gary Luckie, Gene Crane, Jeff Helms, Jeremy Dyson, Jesse Bean, ​​Jimmy Flack, Jody Miller, John Zubak, Joseph DiGirolamo, Josh Cyrul, Kenny Mox,​


Mark Recio, Michal Rutherford, Mike Russell, Peter Coll, Philip Harwood, Phillip Owen, ​ 
Raymond McCoy, Ronnie Hames, Roy Dyson, Sean Maxwell, Shane Schmidt, 

Sonny Brown, Tim Cardinal, Tim Koivu, Timothy Vaden, Tom Pedano, Tony Staples





Oh yeah, It's gonna be good for a first year event and those are not all of the entries as of yet. EEKS!


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Butts (tm) ........ I'm in for some Brushless 4300 as well at the birds.

WOOO HOOOO !

Rich


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Arrrrrrrrr*



cneyedog said:


> Butts (tm) ........ I'm in for some Brushless 4300 as well at the birds.
> 
> WOOO HOOOO !
> 
> Rich


I'll se ya at the starting line.


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

Watch out for Frank Ulbrik... He is Ballistic right now..


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

Glad to have the support! Some more names to add very soon, hope tommorrow night!


----------



## Jamie Hanson (Dec 3, 2002)

I wish you all an awesome time. I wish I could be there.


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Yippeeeeee*

A nice young man with a big brown truck just visited. I now have the new endbell and rotor for my aged 4300. Look out Snowbird brushless racers, C main here I come. Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cneyedog (Jan 22, 2002)

Butts, If I make the C .......... it might be quite the accomplishment from who i've seen signed up for 4300 Brushless.........


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I'm looking forward to seeing the results of the 4300 class at the 'birds. Sean Cochran ran 4300 at the Silva Classic in Stockton last weekend and ran nearly 2 laps faster than AC (TQ) in the Pro-19t class.

79/5:02.624 - 4300 TQ - Sean Cochran
77/5:01.947 - 19t TQ - (AC) Tony Crivalli

Both classes had very good drivers, so it will be interesting to see how much faster the 4300 guys are at the BIRDS over the 19t guys.

Results from the Silva Oval Concepts Oval Classic


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Zoom zoom*



swtour said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing the results of the 4300 class at the 'birds. Sean Cochran ran 4300 at the Silva Classic in Stockton last weekend and ran nearly 2 laps faster than AC (TQ) in the Pro-19t class.
> 
> 79/5:02.624 - 4300 TQ - Sean Cochran
> 77/5:01.947 - 19t TQ - (AC) Tony Crivalli
> ...


 
Yeppers, Almost the same result from the warmup race in Greenville last week. The 4300 cars ran almost two laps faster than the 19t cars and from the names entered there. Not many slouches.


----------

